# Gorgeous!!!FREE!-K



## MaryW22 (Jun 26, 2011)

http://media.berroco.com/insider/pattern-pdf/Berroco_FreePattern_Squelette.pdf


----------



## sherryb (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you so much! It's really beautiful.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Pretty :thumbup:


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thank you! It's lovely!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very pretty, thanks


----------



## cottonginniestudio (Nov 25, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That's lovely!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice. Thank you.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks, I just printed it off.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

This one came in my in-box. It is lovely!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link, on my to do list.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

love the shawl!!


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Judilynn (Oct 21, 2013)

This is really nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks, printed out and already have the perfect yarn. Now to find the time.


----------



## raysdtr (Oct 23, 2012)

I,also have the yarn and will make this my next project. Have been wondering what to make with the yarn -for years!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That is very pretty! Thanx for sharing. It's printing now.


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

thats gorgeous any idea what ply the yarn is please x


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Don't you just love the name they gave that shawl - very unique, and pretty shawl, thanks!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rochdalecowgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just wondering if you could use a different yarn. I can't wear the mohairs.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

rochdalecowgirl said:


> Just wondering if you could use a different yarn. I can't wear the mohairs.


Don't know why not. I'm not fond of wearing mohair myself though I think it is gorgeous. I would think you could use most any fuzzy yarn of the same gauge to get the same look. You might check a swatch first to see how the size will compare and adjust your needle size to get what you want so it doesn't work out too small.


----------



## rochdalecowgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

